# مشاريع ميكاترونك من اليابان



## robotic_iraq (6 فبراير 2007)

مشاريع يابانية في مجال هندسة الميكاترونكس ارجو ان تعجبكم من خلا ل موقع وفيه توضيح بالفديو​المشاريع تتضمن​ 






Impact Drive Mechanisms
Basic Principles:​ 
​
Piezoelectric impact drive
Thermal impact drive​
Air impact drive​
DC electrostatic impact drive​
Applications:

Automatic micro manipulation system 

​
Piezoelectric injector​
Precise positioning of parts fixed by friction​


Electrostatic Actuators Basic Principles:​
High-power electrostatic motor​
Pulse-driven induction motor​
Dual excitation multiphase drive 

​
​
Electrostatic glass motor 


DC electrostatic impact drive​Applications:
​
Operation in vacuum condition
MR-compatible actuator
Operation under strong magnetic fields
Electrostatic paper feeder
Electrostatic haptic devices​



Thermal Actuators​
Thermal impact drive​
Thermal actuators using self-excited oscillation of bimetals​
Handling & Manipulation Technologies 
Levitation Technologies​


<A href="http://www.aml.t.u-tokyo.ac.jp/research/es_lev/es_lev_e.html">Electrostatic levitation of aluminum disk, silicon wafer, or glass plate​
Electrostatic levitation in high-vacuum condition​
Magnetic suspension using soft magnetic materials and high-Tc superconductors​
Magnetic levitation system by reluctance control​
Intuitive object handling using a combination of non-contact levitation and haptic devices​
Micro-manipulations​


Transportation and manipulation of particles by an electric field ​
Electrostatic Oocyte Rotation System 

​
Positioning of paritcles by liquid flow​
Micro Chemical Reactor Using Electrostatic Manipulation 

​
Human-Computer Interaction & Virtual Reality 
Virtual Reality​


Electrostatic tactile display based on friction control​
Tactile interface using electrostatic actuator​
Thermal tactile display​
SAW tactile display​
Virtual Bio-space​
Human-Computer Interaction​


Physical assistance using electrostatic actuators​
Shape input device using PVDF sensors​
Intuitive object handling using a combination of non-contact levitation and haptic devices​
<A name=bio>
Bio-Mechatronics 
Oocyte manipulations​


<A href="http://www.aml.t.u-tokyo.ac.jp/research/manipulator/manipulator_e.html">Automatic micro manipulation system 

​
Electrostatic oocyte rotation system 

​
Positioning of oocytes by liquid flow​
Cryopreserved cell manipulation in liquid nitrogen​
Bio-imaging​


3-Dimensional Internal Structure Microscope (3D-ism) 

​
Automatic Thin Sectioning Microtome System​
3-dimensional bio-imaging using infrared spectroscopy​
Virtual Bio-space​
Micro-machining 
Micro/Precision Machining​


<A href="http://www.aml.t.u-tokyo.ac.jp/research/laser_convex/paraffin_pillar.html">3D Microstructures Fabrication of Paraffin or Plastic with Laser Heating​
Fabrication of micro mechanical components by ultra-precision cutting​
Fabrication of optical components by ultra-precision cutting​
Lab on a Chip, μ-TAS​


Protein deposition by SAW-ED​
Droplet Formation in a Microchannel Network ​
Micro Chemical Reactor Using Electrostatic Manipulation 

​
Other projects​

​
SAW (Surface Acoustic Wave) Mechatronics

Direct frictional driven SAW motor​
[*]SAW atomizer​[*]SAW gyroscope​

Hydrothermal Method and Its Applications
​
Micro ulrasonic motor
[URL="http://www.aml.t.u-tokyo.ac.jp/research/hydrothermal/pzt_e.html"]Single process hydrothermal method​
Flat type touch probe sensor
Ear-phone for hearing aid​Single-bit Digital Control
Performance investigation on step motors​[/URL]والموقع هو http://www.aml.t.u-tokyo.ac.jp/

ارجو ان تعم الفائدة والرجاء بيان رايكم وشكرا​ ​


----------



## hudhud (7 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng.Amr (7 فبراير 2007)

رائع جدا .. جزاك الله خيرا... وننتظر المزيد


----------



## ICE MAN (12 فبراير 2007)

very impressive


----------



## midos (16 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله لك


----------



## وائل عبده (16 مارس 2007)

مشكور اخي على المعلومات


----------



## محمد ربيع احمد (22 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## lmaher_26 (23 مارس 2007)

مشكور جداً على هذه المعلومات


----------



## م/ كريم (24 مارس 2007)

نتمنى نشوف كده في مصر والوطن العربي


----------



## حازم طاهر (29 أغسطس 2007)

*شكر و تقدير*

اخي الكريم

مجهود مميز و نشكرك من الاعماق و دمتم لنا ذخرا

حازم


----------



## robotic_iraq (30 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا لمروركم وارائكم


----------



## abdo_mansour (30 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## م.البغدادي007 (11 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## نورس فلسطين (11 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور فتحن بحاجة لان نطلع على مشاريع تخرج


----------



## الطيبات (12 سبتمبر 2007)

فعلا مشاريع ذكية 
تشكورات


----------



## ENG_MIDOOO (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*شكر*

thanxxxxxxxx


----------



## ENG_MIDOOO (16 سبتمبر 2007)

thanxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ENG_MIDOOO (16 سبتمبر 2007)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## محمود سمك (20 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## محمود سمك (20 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله الخير الوفير


----------



## scorpion-king-2050 (25 سبتمبر 2007)

معلومات رائعة 
الف شكر


----------



## hero982 (28 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## robotic_iraq (3 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا لمروركم وانا سعيد لانها افادتكم


----------



## scorpion-king-2050 (3 أكتوبر 2007)

الف شكر على المشاريع ونتمنى نشوف حاجة زيها صنع فى مصر


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (22 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاااااااااك الله خيرا اخى الكريم


----------



## العابد لله (22 أكتوبر 2007)

عروض الفيديو أكثر من رائع
افكار جديدة و تطبيق مذهل 
زادك الله من فضله 
اللهم زد المسلمون علما


----------



## علي العظماوي (11 نوفمبر 2007)

:77: مشششششششششششششششكوريا عزيزي




تا


----------



## asd55 (23 مارس 2008)

مشكور يا اخي بارك الله- فيك ننتضر المزيد -


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (24 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا...
مشاركة جميلة
​


----------



## robotic_iraq (13 فبراير 2011)

شكرا لمروركم الجميل


----------



## سلمان2000 (14 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله خيرا على المجهود
ولكن عندى سؤال كيف اجد منهج علمى لدراسه الميكاترونك (خارج اسوار الجامعه)


----------



## فهد الثاني (27 فبراير 2011)

مشكووووور لكن بصراحة ما فهمت شي "" ههههههههههه""


----------

